
Wirth's Law – Wikipedia - HaseebQ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirth%27s_law
======
drallison
There have been many variations on these "Laws", which are really observations
of existing practice and behavior.

For example, "Proebsting's Law", which asserts that compiler optimizations
have yielded annual performance gains an order of magnitude worse than
hardware performance gains and "Proebsting's Paradox", which is an unexpected
result in a provably optimal gambling strategy.(See Wikipedia for details.)
[adapted from proebsting.cs.arizona.edu/]

------
orionblastar
I remember watching a video of Grace Hopper giving a speech on how less is
more in code because memory is limited. This was about COBOL and the
mainframes that used wrie wraps for core memory. Captain Hopper had a wrist
band made out of decommissioned wire wrap and said see how much memory you are
wasting?

Modern programming languages and Pcs have gotten rid of pointers and garbage
collection etc, and Pcs run faster and have more RAM. This happened around
2001 to 2002 when super debuggers who reduced code were no longer wanted as
they got 500 plus resumes a week for my job. I fixed memory leaks, closed off
data record objects and freed up object memory when it was done. They no
longer cared about that and measure how good a job is done by lines of code
rather than good quality code that runs faster, does not have memory leaks,
and gets more done in fewer CPU cycles and less memory that the Bloated
programs that don't have all those things.

I can write a C program using the command line and text that will run faster
than a GUI program with bells and whistles due to feature creep.

